# Niesmann + Bischoff Habitation Check



## mfa

Hi All

Is there anywhere I can get the annual service and hab check for my N+B Arto, other than Brownhills in Preston????? It is a year old in Feb 09.

I have recently had numerous issues with my MH and Brownhills, clean refused to honour the warranty, as they now no longer have a dealership with N+B.

After e-mailing N+B in Germany, they say they are looking for new service centres, but to use 3A's in the meantime. I live in Oldham and they are in Swansea.......some 200 miles or 4.5 hours away (one way only).

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cabby

If you are still in warranty then you do not have much option I would have thought. At least you got a reply from N&B. Have you spoken to 3A's yet, maybe for a small fee they might collect. The only other suggestion I can offer is that you arrange a trip abroad and have it done at a dealer in Germany.

cabby


----------



## b16duv

Hi mfa,

I too have an Arto, and have always gone to the factory for habitation checks etc.

They will book you in for a specific date/time and resolve any problems you may have if you tell them in advance.

My first hab check and gas test was 125 euro, This year the hab check was 100 euro (gas test is every 2 years)

Yes, it's a long way, about 4.5 hours from Calais, but you know that the job will be done right.

They sorted all the little problems that Brownhills weren't interested in fixing cos they already had my cash!

Treat yourself to a long weekend in February at Polch and get the job done right!

PM me if you want more info - we Arto owners have to stick together!

David


----------



## pomme1

I can understand why you wouldn't want to go back to Brownhills, but the warranty issue is surely irrelevant. They sold you the 'van, it's less than a year old, if there's anything wrong with it then it's up to them to fix it, warranty or no warranty. Having said that, that's the theory and if you want it doing properly then I guess it's either 3As or Polch!


----------



## gaspode

b16duv said:


> I too have an Arto, and have always gone to the factory for habitation checks etc.


Here's a strange one.

We had a habitation check done at Polch, but not at the factory. We had ours done at Niesmann Caravanning which is just across the road from the factory and (unlike the factory) is still owned by the Niesmann family. They are naturally N&B dealers.

Usual German precision applied, van booked in for 2.00pm, ready as promised at 3.00pm, cost €61 inclusive.

So if you want the same thing cheaper just cross the road. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mfa

*Habitation check and warranty*

Hi Again

We can't get any warranty issues resolved by Brownhills because there is a huge rift between the two companies and N+B won't pay Brownhills a penny for any new or previous work (apparently owed £30K). We probably can't make it over to Germany in February, but are travelling around France in July/August, so we may try and stop off on the way home.

I'll try and e-mail N+B Germany and see if a check over in August will be OK instead of February!!!!!!

Just another question, does the hab check include the domestic fridge as I read somewhere that these units should also be serviced annually to allow you to get the best out of them????

Thanks for your replies and advice.


----------



## b16duv

*Re: Habitation check and warranty*



mfa said:


> Hi Again
> 
> We can't get any warranty issues resolved by Brownhills because there is a huge rift between the two companies and N+B won't pay Brownhills a penny for any new or previous work (apparently owed £30K).
> 
> I'll try and e-mail N+B Germany and see if a check over in August will be OK instead of February!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for your replies and advice.


Hi mfa,

Don't know what the true story is between N&B and Brownhills, but susppect you have only heard one side of it! There was a lot of RHD stock at Polch in November, some of which had been built to Brownhills spec - ie rear lounge.

Anyway, Gaspode, that's a good tip about Niesmann Camping. The only caveat being that the factory will probably be able to resolve any warranty issues on the day (that's my experience anyway). In Nobember, I got a kitchen sink drain thingy and a new shower tray FOC, even though the van is now out of warranty. I'll need to fit them myself of course.

MFA, the factory may well extend the hab check deadline - My first one was September (July reg van) and second was November, so stretched it both times. I'll be having it done in July for the third one (at Polch).

David


----------



## mfa

*more stuff*

Hi David

Thanks for the info....just thinking about Polch in February or August, is there much to do around the area???? We have two boys aged 8 & 10 and if we went, we would obviously try and make a "holiday" of it.

Also, just looked at your garage on the website and noticed you have made a few mods to your N+B......what do you think to the engine modification regarding cost relative to extra mpg's and power and are LED's worht / easy to change over.

Cheers again.

Mark


----------



## b16duv

Hi Mark,

Things to do around Polch....

Well the Mosel is only about 10 miles away, there is Koblenz down river and there's a great swimming pool in the area. There is a Pokemon museum at the Castle overlooking the Deutscher Ecke where the rhine and mosel meet. Or you could try and be the fastest motorhome round the Nurburgring. Campsite at the german corner is a great location only minutes from city centre. Trips up/down the Rhine (or Mosel) on a boat. 

In august there is the Rhine in Flames procession of boats with fireworks and stuff.

Think there may also be a 'alton towers' type place fairly near too.

Engine mods...

Mine is the 2.8 JTD with 5 speed box. I was always changing down gear on hills before the mod, but not now. We had a high speed dash to Polch in November and returned 22mpg (nearly) but sitting at 75 mph. Before mod this was the fuel consumption for 55-60mph, so I can travel faster at same fuel consumption or slow down and save money. I didn't do it for fuel savings but to avoid having to change gear so often. My mates have both driven it before and after and reckon it's a great difference.

Is yours a 2.3 or 3.0 litre? They say that the 2.3 now is nearly as good as a chipped 2.8. Best to speak to Alex at Boosters - he is a genuine guy and was recommended by another N&B owner.

In terms of cost, it's one of the best mods re cost/results for me. Alex is occasionally known to do a 'deal' if you ask nicely.

LED Lights...

Only if you camp without electric hook up. I avoid sites where possible so was keen to reduce current flow. Mine are cool white but many people prefer the warm. Try before you buy! The Aten Lighting prices were quite keen. Lamps were a straightforward direct replacement but you need to be careful when changing them as the circuit boards are quite fragile.

PM me if you like! 

David


----------



## gaspode

Agree with you on most points David, Polch isn't a very exciting place but very convenient for the upper Mosel and middle Rhine. The Rhine in Flames runs for most of the summer but the best events are mid-September (gets very busy though). Use the Loreley-Blick campsite at St Goare on the Rhine. Never been there in the winter but would imagine it's a bit chilly with not a lot to do.

Our Arto is the 2.8JTD with the high ratio 5th gear which is a bit long-legged so not much use at less than 50mph. It does help with the fuel consumption though, we manage about 25mpg at an average of 60mph.

LEDs - we replaced most of the lights with warm white from Alten, excellent job and with an 80w solar panel we really don't need any hook-ups except in the winter.


----------



## richard863

*N&B agian*

Hi all
When I asked 3As about work they told me it was not the Swansea depot but the one at Haverford West, thats even further towards Ireland.
The only niggle in going to Polch is, if you are still working it can be a bugger getting time off. 
But Yes the work can be done at the factory or across the road, I personally use the factory.


----------



## Hossandtheboss

*Blacklisted from B*****ills*

Just entered into a rapidly declining communication with "Tom" from you know who as our leisure batteries had obviously not been checked during habitation service. Cannot believe a CEO spends his time answering customer service emails and given the response and inaccurate info assumed it was a badly trained member of staff. Ultimately we have been barred from the website and the toys have really left the pram in his case! A reputable well managed organisation does not remotely resemble the treatment we have received. Polch here we come for future service and new vehicles. :roll:


----------

